# Tobacco of the Month - Frog Morton's Cellar (January 2013)



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Let's see some reviews, gents! ipe:


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

This will be very brief as I'm posting from my phone right now, but I found this blend to be quite enjoyable. 
Mild English blend with a little extra sweetness. The Latakia is sweet and smokey, but mild. The whiskey flavor wasn't overly noticeable (rather hardly detectable to my tongue), but could be tasted in the slightly sweeter aftertaste than original FM has. The tobacco burns to a fine ash and I had almost no dottle in the bowls I've had this far. Definitely one I will continue to enjoy. 

I've gotten the ball rolling, so lets get some REAL reviews!


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

KBibbs said:


> This will be very brief as I'm posting from my phone right now, but I found this blend to be quite enjoyable.
> Mild English blend with a little extra sweetness. The Latakia is sweet and smokey, but mild. The whiskey flavor wasn't overly noticeable (rather hardly detectable to my tongue), but could be tasted in the slightly sweeter aftertaste than original FM has. The tobacco burns to a fine ash and I had almost no dottle in the bowls I've had this far. Definitely one I will continue to enjoy.
> 
> I've gotten the ball rolling, so lets get some REAL reviews!


Nicely done! Got to wait till I get home from the UK.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

So, after mailing the better part of a tin of Cellar I finally got around to smoking it. Nothing personal - I've just had a long list of 'baccy to burn and it hadn't crossed the pike. Since I have been smoking a lot of VaPers, VAs, and burley I prepped for the blessed event by burning a healthy bowl of Lagonda, a Latakia lover's blend if every there was one. Glad that I did this since it set the stage nicely.

FM Cellar is a nice ribbon cut tobacco that appears to be about evenly balanced between the VA that is its base and the Latakia that makes it what it is. It doesn't have an overwhelming nose to it, being well balanced between the sweetness and smokiness of its two leaves. The sample that I have is from the first shipment that Lil Brown received - I don't know if it has been adjusted since then. It is from a 100g tin that has two of the barrel stave chunks rather than the single stave of the 50 gram tins.

Packed well, lit easily, and went right at it. The initial flavor is of the Virginia with the Latakia sitting in the background providing a bit of complexity. The bourbon isn't too far out there by any measure - just enough to set it apart from a typical English blend. As I moved further down the bowl I got a bit of a gurgle, which my saucer tends to do. Light puffing cleared the moisture though, and it didn't require swabbing the bottom bowl through the stem. The Latakia moved forward a bit, still accompanied by the sweetness of the VA and the complement of the bourbon. This blend lacks the typical Oriental leaf, and the bourbon to my mind makes for a more complex smoke that would otherwise lack for them. Regardless of what one might expect with the gurgle, the bowl burned down to the dottle without a relight. The pipe that I smoked it in can tend to get warm - even for a thick-walled saucer - but it didn't show that at all with Cellar. Lagonda got a bit warm in hand, particularly in comparison to this blend.

Light to medium in body with just enough complexity to keep things interesting - this could be an all-day blend for me. It's not too much in the Latakia department (if that could exist), burns easily, and tastes good without warranting too much worship. I probably have about 25g of this left - I will definitely replenish this one when that happens. This is good stuff.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice review!


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Not a deep review here, just a couple thoughts. I really enjoyed my FM Cellar. The smoke did not have the "bacony" flavor I enjoy so much in FM ATP but the Latakia, _for me_, tasted subtly like pine. I once emailed Russ Oullete about a blend with pine but he said you can't use pine as a topping because it is an oil. So last week I was smoking FM Cellar in the morning & when I was at work I was still remembering the flavor and it hit me --- that was sort of like pine! Same flavor has come out since.

I didn't get the whiskey flavor from the cube & did read somewhere that the wood cube is NOT counted against the total weight.

I will stock up on more of this in the future, it's a keeper.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

A quicky from a bowl smoked wit a fellow kamper.

I was caught smoking a pipe load of Latakia heavy tobac while walking the dog. The fellow kamper invited me to sit but I begged off to get the dog exercised but promised to return.

Back at his site, I was offered up the tin. Never seen a chunk of wood in a tin before, I was surprised at the size and had to wonder if this was a marketing gimmick to reduce the amount of tobac actually purchased.

The FMC was a bit damp to the touch and I prepared for a harsh smoke with many relights. Din not happen! What I did find was a mild smoke with an almost delicate hint of the Latakia and an extra amount of sweetness that seemed to linger on the tongue. Even after just finishing up a bowl, there was no bite and the taste and flavor, though mild showed through the bowl I had just smoked. I can't decide if the sweetness comes from the Virginia or the casing.

While we were puffing another kamper walked by and commented that whatever we were smoking smelled fantastic. My new found kamping buddy offered to let this stranger smoke a bowl, even offering up a new cob to use but it was declined with a maybe later. My bowl smoked clean to the bottom leaving only ash with only one relight that was probably my fault due to being pre-occupied with some great company and a new to me brew called Hoptical Illusion Almost Pale Ale.

For what I would call and aromatic, this tobac may become part of my cellar and,,, I may have to buy up a dozen or so cobs just to offer a new experience to fellow travelers.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

I have enjoyed Frog Morton, but found Across the Pond a little lacking flavor-wise, almost like Frog Morton Lite. So how does FM Cellar compare to it's other family members?


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Well cellar I find is similar to the original with a little something else.


----------



## NomoMoMo (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Doc. I'll have to put that on my list to try.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

NomoMoMo said:


> Thanks Doc. I'll have to put that on my list to try.


Ill get back to town on the 15 from Dublin I will send you some then provided my shipment has arrived in my absence. If not Ill send some when it arrives at my door. Could take a week or two to get there but I look forward to hearing what you think of it. =)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

This morning found me trying this for the first time. I concur with those who say it has a lighter body and for that reason I was a little disappointed. I was really hoping more a little more umph. It was certainly not what I needed to wake me up, but I think I'll enjoy it more as a mid-day smoke when it warms up a little and I can sit outside with a cup of tea. I could smell the whiskey more than I could taste it, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing. I am still meaning to try On the Bayou, but now I'm a little nervous it may be a little "light" as well. I give it 3.5 of 5 because the flavor wasn't bad, and it didn't swamp my pipe. I'm walking away thinking this is what a Dunhill blend might taste like if I smoked it through a MM with the filter left in.


----------

